# Where can I buy canned pumpkin?



## BlueBear (Feb 21, 2009)

I've read in several places that canned pumpkin might help encourage my dog to stop eating her poop. Plus, she'd probably love it. I've looked at Walmart, HEB, and Whole Foods and haven't been able to find canned pumpkin. Does anyone know where I can buy it?


----------



## Straygirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Kroger, Marsh, any grocery store - in the baking aisle.


----------



## Nikki_Nue (Nov 18, 2008)

I found mine in the baking isle at WM. Just be sure you grab "pumpkin" and not "pumpkin pie filling" -- not the same thing 

I have never heard that it would encourage them not to eat poo (you would think the fact that it is poo would do that but...) but I do know that it can help with diarrhea.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Canned pumpkin (I get mine from the baking section at Wal-Mart as well) can help with very soft stools or constipation (which makes it the miracle fiber.) It's also a benign additive that might encourage a picky eater.

I've never heard of it discouraging a dog from eating its own poop. The most effective solution to that is to pick it up ASAP.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Walmart baking section here too.  It's on the very bottom shelf at our store, below the cake mixes.


----------



## BlueBear (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies. I for some reason was thinking that the stuff in Walmart on the baking aisle was only the Libby's pumpkin pie filling.

I read the "pumpkin can help prevent dogs from eating poop" thing on this forum last week sometime. It surprised me too.


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would assume in the baking aisle in any grocery store would be where you could find it.

I think I've also heard that pineapple can sometimes help a dog not eat their poop. I could be wrong, but I swear my assistant manager said that she tried that. It may not work for everyone, but it's worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

nac1089 said:


> I would assume in the baking aisle in any grocery store would be where you could find it.
> 
> I think I've also heard that pineapple can sometimes help a dog not eat their poop. I could be wrong, but I swear my assistant manager said that she tried that. It may not work for everyone, but it's worth a shot. Good luck!


Actually, I was going to post this too. Pineapple is supposed to work very well. It has to do with the enzymes in pineapple.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

BlueBear said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. I for some reason was thinking that the stuff in Walmart on the baking aisle was only the Libby's pumpkin pie filling.
> 
> I read the "pumpkin can help prevent dogs from eating poop" thing on this forum last week sometime. It surprised me too.



Yes, they should be sitting right together. They look almost exactly the same (the libby's pure pumpkin and the libby's pie filling). But if you can't find them there, your grocery store would definitely have it.


----------



## BlueBear (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks again for the info and suggestions - all of you were very helpful. I'll definitely try pineapple, as well.


----------

